# Late July Bass



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I fished three different places between Friday evening and Sunday afternoon. What I have realized is end of July and beginning of August can be awesome months for freshwater fishing. The only possible downside I found was a week of rain can raise water levels and change fishing patterns.

This is Friday night. Two nice bass while fishing with phishphood.



















Phishphood happy to be on the water. BTW, this is how you dress for fishing when come strait from work ;D










Sunday morning fishing with Buck. 










Buck was teaching me how to work the topwater for bass.










And working the heavy cover.










Sunday afternoon Fishing with EatMe. Wish we had more than an hour to fish. 










I enjoyed. Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice bass. Did you weigh either of fish in the 1st two pics?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No weight or measurements. I was in a borrowed boat :-[ . I would have like to get a measurement for the 2007 Microskiff Biggest Fish Challenge [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg guys, those are some great bass there.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Phishphood happy to be on the water


Meaning having your fluke ripped off by a big mudfish and watching Tom catch two noice bass. That is all.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

whats a bass?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> whats a bass?



Its a freshwater fish. Bass tournaments are referred to as NASCAR on the water. Don't worry though. NASCAR style saltwater fishing tournaments are on the rise too. Boca Grande is your Daytona and Mosquito Lagoon is your Martinsville. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

woah, When I get back you wanna hit some of that water one evening?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice bunch of bass.


----------

